# IVF at 39 years old



## michelle samantha (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi  I am due to start IVF again next year but I'm abit concerned as I will be 39 years old by then.  has anyone started treatment at the age of 39 and got a BFP

Thanks
michelle


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Michelle, I am 39 in a couple of weeks and I'm just preparing myself for IVF no.2 (if we get the ok from the consultant ). Hoping it'll be second time lucky and we'll get a BFP     

Good luck to you. xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

I had my first ever positive 4 months before my 40th birthday.  Previous cycles at an earlier age did not work at all.  

Best of luck, 

Dee


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, I did. 

However, I didnt realise I had blood clotting issues and I think this affected implantation, so I could not take this pregnancy to the end.  Hoping my current treatment has a better outcome - now Im 40.1/2!

For us all -


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

I was 39 when I had my 4th IVF and 1st ever BFP, my precious daughter is now 8 months old.

The only thing we did different with this cycle was I had Aspirin.

Please dont give up.....good things come to those that wait!!!

Good luck       

Kelly xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Where IVF is concerned, age is only a number 

I have seen plenty of fails with girls in there twenties unfortunately.

I am 38yrs old and will trying a fresh cycle of ICSI in the Summer.  My egg reserve is normal for my age and I don't seem to have any other problems that could make it harder, so the clinic believe that I have as good a chance as anyone else with it working.

Good luck on your journey.

Stacey
x


----------



## michelle samantha (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Thank you for your replies, It has given me hope after reading your posts, wishing those ladies who are pregnant a healthy pregnancy and good luck to everyone who's started treatment or who are just about to.

take care
Michelle
xxx


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thought i would add... I had my first IVF at 37 and 2nd and 3rd IVF at 39 (well 38 and 3/4)    As you can see from my signature two IVFs worked. I am now 40 and pregnant naturally. Go figure!!!


----------



## FerranteMaria (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello

I just got my BFP just after my 40th birthday 2 time around.


----------

